# Retractable Hose.... Without breaking the BANK



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have been thinking this, and would like to pull the trigger on this... But unsure of what to get...

I saw Pete talk about one and that was $199 Nah....

Here is one I thought was decent with good (But small sample size) reviews...

https://www.amazon.com/SKEY-Retract...awn-garden&sprefix=retrac,aps,177&sr=1-4&th=1


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Honest opinion? Buy once, cry once. If one was $200 and one was $30, I'd say go for it, but it's only $50 cheaper and plastic vs stainless.

I live in SC, the sun would destroy that plastic inside of two seasons.

Many of us have Eley hose reels - that was over $200 by itself, and then my hose was another $100 and change. But they will both likely outlive me.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Hoselink for me and I'm not looking back.

Super happy with it. I wish I bought it earlier but it's pricey...cry once!


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> Hoselink for me and I'm not looking back.
> 
> Super happy with it. I wish I bought it earlier but it's pricey...cry once!


Yes, that was the one I was seeing on YouTube....


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Hoselink for me and I'm not looking back.
> ...


My wife wasn't happy with the price but now that she likes it. Wants me to buy another one for the front of the house.

Here is my setup:


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Any good coopon codes?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> Any good coopon codes?


You know, I was going to tell you to wait for the father's day weekend.

I bought mine at the beginning of the year and there was a good discount sale plus a free Hoselink sprinkler 

I'm waiting for a new sale to buy the one for the front of the house.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's weird because my wife is normally the more conservative of us fiscally, but anything to do with making me less of a slob, like a second Eley hose reel (I was like these are really expensive) shes like "I don't care, just buy it".

I have a hatred of rolling up hoses that is unequaled.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

If there are any sales. Let me know. I see they have a 5% off first order. That's not good enough


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Well. Thxs to tami10 I got 10% off.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> Well. Thxs to tami10 I got 10% off.


Nice! That's the actual coupon code?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> Matthew_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Well. Thxs to tami10 I got 10% off.
> ...


yes


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

oops TAM10


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> oops TAM10


Thanks!


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I went with HoseLink as well and have absolutely no regrets.
It's removable from the mount, so I can use in either front or back yard. Plus, it winds the hose up for me as I walk back to the spigot.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

JayGo said:


> I went with HoseLink as well and have absolutely no regrets.
> It's removable from the mount, so I can use in either front or back yard. Plus, it winds the hose up for me as I walk back to the spigot.


Dude... that is an awesome idea... All it would take is an extra base.... huh

Thxs


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

But they are sold out


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Matthew_73, exactly. All it takes is an extra mount and you can use the hose reel in both front and back yards.
I don't think they'll be out of stock for long. This is probably their busiest time of the year.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I still see the Hoselink in stock

Edit: My bad. The brackets are sold out.


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

Has anyone used hoselinks oscillating sprinkler?


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Has anyone here used the giraffe tools retractable hose?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Carmelmatt317 said:


> Has anyone used hoselinks oscillating sprinkler?


I have the circular ones and they are built like a tank. They really build premium stuff. I hope stays that way


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Well based on this thread i purchased the Hoselink reel. Its onky been a couple of days but so far i love it. And the TAM10 Code still works, thanks for that!

I wish the eley swivel connection wasn't so heavy, its great and a must have but sure weighs it down. Anyway, great product so far and looks good, too!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

@Austinite Great to hear 
I still have no regrets. The hose reel I didn't know I needed


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I got mine yesterday and installing and operations of it are EASY...


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Hoselink Checkpoint! :lol:


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I just bought the Giraffe Hose Reel off of Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Hose-Reel-Adjustable-Sprayer-Retractable-Giraffe/dp/B0791Y79WQ/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=giraffe+hose+reel&qid=1624475944&sr=8-10

It has good reviews on Amazon. I plan to use it daily, so I will see how it holds up. Its got a two year warranty, that I hope not to have to use.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

ShadowGuy said:


> I just bought the Giraffe Hose Reel off of Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hose-Reel-Adjustable-Sprayer-Retractable-Giraffe/dp/B0791Y79WQ/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=giraffe+hose+reel&qid=1624475944&sr=8-10
> 
> It has good reviews on Amazon. I plan to use it daily, so I will see how it holds up. Its got a two year warranty, that I hope not to have to use.


Nice! Let us know how it goes.

I did look at it previously but I saw this reel solution has lot of issues with the mounting bracket not being strong enough for the weight. Maybe a new revision will fix that problem


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Does anyone use a padlock for their Hoselink? If so, what size and kind... My old eyes are not that great anymore and I would go with a key lock...

Master Lock


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

@Matthew_73 I have not but looking at the one you pointed out is better and cheaper than the one from the HL site
https://www.hoselink.com/products/padlock


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have three ZipTies tied as of now as I just ordered it and will be here tomorrow... I know neither are a SOLID deter, but it's better than just pulling it up and taking.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes, I see it as a delay tactic.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

LawnSolo said:


> ShadowGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought the Giraffe Hose Reel off of Amazon.
> ...


I just got it mounted up on a post. I can see where there could be issues with the weight as almost the entire product is made of plastic, and the mount flexes a bit. Looking inside cover, I see it is using plastic gears and belts to run the winding mechanism.





I am a little concerned with the plastic gearing. Not sure what some of the other manufactures use like Hoselink and Flexilla, but I could see this being a weak point.





With the side cover off, more plastic.



Time will tell.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> @Matthew_73 I have not but looking at the one you pointed out is better and cheaper than the one from the HL site
> https://www.hoselink.com/products/padlock


Well I got the lock and either I am dense and I can't get it to go through both holes or one hole is smaller than the other.... but this lock won't work with this reel... So I returned and they said keep it...


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

I scored an Ames "Neverleak" retractable hose reel on Facebook Marketplace for $30... So far it has been great & I wish I would have bought one sooner. Only using it to water all of our flowers in the backyard & on the side of our house in the front. Water pressure is perfect for that & using the Eley handle & nozzle puts out the perfect "soft" spray for flowers & plants. With the smaller width of the hose, it'd be tough to use a sprinkler to water the grass I would assume, but have not tried that yet as I still have 2 100 foot hoses on each side of the house.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I saw a discount link on one of Lawn Whisperer's videos good for 10% off at HoseLink:
lawnwhisperer10


----------

